# Snake rescuer killed by King cobra bite



## News Bot (Jun 25, 2010)

*Published On:* 25-Jun-10 09:45 AM
*Source:* By staff writers via NEWS.com.au

AN Indian conservationist, known for his work rescuing reptiles, has died after being bitten by a King cobra.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

> Mr Parida likened Mr Pani's death to that of Australian conservationist Steve "The Crocodile Hunter" Irwin who died in September 2006 when he was stung by a stingray while snorkeling off the Great Barrier Reef.


 
I'm sure it was almost identical....


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 25, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I'm sure it was almost identical....


 
Don't swim with King cobra's you say?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Don't swim with King cobra's you say?


Now you're just being silly.
But take care if you put stingrays in your kiln.


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 25, 2010)

goes to show that both king cobras and sting rays can be deadly


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 25, 2010)

jfjellstrom said:


> goes to show that both king cobras and sting rays can be deadly



Yeah, Who would have thought.....ha ha ha


----------

